# residential caravan sites in spain prices?



## LANEYLOO

I m wondering what to do really I convinced my hubby to buy a house in france as we coulnt afford one in spain now he wants to emigrate there ! But Im now thinking of renting my uk home and the holiday home to pay for the morgage and also cover touring spain ! can anyone suggest where I can rent in spain (costal) not bothered where but Im not sure on prices ! it must have shower and toilet blocks and electric hook up! thanks all


----------



## LANEYLOO

I forgot to say we would take out touring caravan!


----------



## LANEYLOO

I was wanting more like a caravan site so I can take my own tourer? does anybody know anywhere? in spain near the coast?


----------



## MaidenScotland

LANEYLOO said:


> I was wanting more like a caravan site so I can take my own tourer? does anybody know anywhere? in spain near the coast?




Once again google... all you have to do is put in touring caravan parks Alicante Spain...


----------



## xabiaxica

LANEYLOO said:


> I was wanting more like a caravan site so I can take my own tourer? does anybody know anywhere? in spain near the coast?


seriously - there are hundreds of them all around the coast - just google _residential caravan sites spain_


----------



## LANEYLOO

vilanovapark. near barcelona

I have found this one for starters ! but seems expensive at 25 euros a day?


----------



## LANEYLOO

I have been looking at long term rent and found one in benidorm for £233 a month! this would be a good one! There will be bills on top but If we can mahage to get long term let on our house at £600 a month then we could afford this! happy days


----------



## LANEYLOO

xabiachica said:


> seriously - there are hundreds of them all around the coast - just google _residential caravan sites spain_


thank you I have been all day !:clap2:


----------



## 90199

The price of a two bed apartment, with all bills included, and an indoor shower on the coast is 350€ to 400€ monthly


----------



## LANEYLOO

Thanks hepa , I will check out your link !cheers I was looking at something a little cheaper (one bedroom will do and very basic (super cheap to be able to pay off my mortgage and still live a little!)


----------



## LANEYLOO

Hepa said:


> The price of a two bed apartment, with all bills included, and an indoor shower on the coast is 350€ to 400€ monthly


hi hepa the link doesnt seem to work?


----------



## 90199

LANEYLOO said:


> hi hepa the link doesnt seem to work?


No, Fotopic must be in queer street, they don't seem to exist anymore,

sorry about that, 

Hepa


----------



## bob_bob

How about this web site
Spanish / Spain Campsites and Caravan Parks, Camping sites in Spain, Page 1


----------



## LANEYLOO

cheers all will check the next websites you ll suggested thanks x


----------

